# Best weather in Scotland



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Quick question before I head for work :-(

We are taking 4-5 weeks over May/June to visit the West and North of Scotland and other parts of the mainland. What is the best time to visit that area of Scotland? We don't like too much heat but that's not likely to be a problem!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We went to Loch Lomond Spring Bonk Holiday last year and it was glorious for four days and whizzed it down for the rest of the week. Ya takes ya holiday ya takes ya pick - but Cazza (Carolgavin) says its always sunny in Scotland and am beginning to believe her but she tells fibs sometimes!

We are organising another meet round Edinburgh this year if anyone wants to join in will post shortly. Same time end of May.

Whatever the weather Scoterland is lovely very scenic and very empty!

The best weather in Britain these days tends to be early on May/June and even Easter has had its moments - but if you are wanting steaming hot plane to Barbados has my name on it!

Greenie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

The answer is usually "about 6 weeks ago" whatever time of year you ask the question 8) 

Sue


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

There is a hell of a lot of "bonking" going on around Loch Lomond at that time of year greenas,even the sheep are "at it".Its a habit I would like to see being widely encouraged


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

dont forget the midges repellant


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi JWW

The best time would be May, midges are not too bad and last year hardly any rain, visit my name sake Loch at Ullapool, and CC Morvich.

Greenasthegrass

No Bonking Holidays arranged yet (your not going to be able to live that one down)

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaah last years Bonk holiday what a weekend that was.............
The sun, the sun, the sun, the midges, the quiz, the buffet, the cakes, the company, fond memories indeed. 
Mebbes this year will be able to go again.
JWW just come anytime am sure the sun will shine!!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Usually May/June is the best time. May is better of the two as there are hardly any midges. By the end of June they start to make their presence felt

Bob


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

The weather in Scotland....best indoors :lol: 

Like has already been posted, it changes by the minute, just live with it. The issue is the midges, they are out in most weathers and you need to be either else were or well protected. Last year around the sky area they were out in mid May. Were going to go at Easter for 2 weeks as we would rather have a risk of poor weather than the midge.

If you do go in the summer then stay on the east side or far north, enjoy it 

Andy


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Come over to the East coast or go to the far north - no midges here or there. Skye has to be the worth place for midges - they appear there about 3 or 4 weeks before the rest of the West coast.
We had a very good dry summer here last year - no torrential downpours, lots of sunshine (we have much longer days in June) - we sat out barbecuing in the sunshine at the Dunnet Bay Cc site at 10.30 pm a couple of years ago.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi JWW

Billy Connolly says "There's no bad weather in Scotland as long as you're wearing the right clothes"

A general saying is "If you can't see the hills it's raining, if you can see them it's about to start"

Apart from that, there is something for everyone at any time of the year but you are choosing the best time of May/June. The midgies have spoiled many a holiday in the west during the high summer months and, no matter what you are told, there is no sure deterrent that works for everybody everywhere.

Remember that there is still a Scotland to the East, castles and whisky trails, plenty of camping near distilleries to sleep it off - even Queen Victoria had a caravan type thingy.

Enjoy your visit

Roger


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Lucky you first of all  Brilliant potential over 4-5 weeks - you'll probably experience every type of weather in the NW at that time of year so what the hell - just go for it. I agree that midges will not be around much in May unless its very mild so my advice would be do May and a bit of June.

Agree with Broom that Ullapool is an excellent centre for the whole of the NW and Broomfield (are you related Broom? :lol: ) Holiday Park is a very decent site. You could do worse than using it a 'hub' and radiating out from there to other good sites for overnights while you explore the whole region. Returning occasionally to Ulla is like returning to the city after being out in the wilds!

A search will reveal a lot of postings on Scotland touring some of which will be relevant to the NW

Happy holiday!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm actually Edinburgh born and bred, but have lived in N.Ireland for many years. We had 10 days on Skye under canvas during August years ago - it tipped it down for 9.5 of those days and on the last half day of sunshine the midges were absolutely ravenous! 

We can't get away much before the middle of May so I guess we'll be on our marks for then. Thanks again - really looking forward to it.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We went in September last year, ended up in skye, varied weather, but not enough to put us off.
Actually we ended up back at the dealers handing the hired motorhome back


----------

